# In honor of the upcoming Cheatfest



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Vintage footage, definitely worth the time to watch. Was posted on another forum I frequent.

Cheat River by Rick Gusic & Scott Patton - YouTube

The canyon was just recently acquired by the state as a wildlife management area too!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah, I've seen this before and it's awesome! Love the rafter carnage at Big Nasty. Impressive dory boating. And the play by play commentary is pretty funny.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey 2Kan

I'm back in western Maryland, I'll be at cheatfest.

Hit me up 3o1-sixonesix-l52l, lets have a few.

-Jesse


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> Hey 2Kan
> 
> I'm back in western Maryland, I'll be at cheatfest.
> 
> ...


Def will do if I make it up there. I'm torn between some people wanting to camp either the New or South Branch of Potomac that weekend or going to Cheatfest.

On the other hand I may finagle my office into letting me work outta Kingwood the few days before.

When are you showing up? Maybe do a pre-fest float?


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

deepstroke said:


> Yeah, I've seen this before and it's awesome! Love the rafter carnage at Big Nasty. Impressive dory boating. And the play by play commentary is pretty funny.


The two guys and raft getting thrashed so hard at the end they are flung into the air at the end of the video is insane!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

A pre-fest float could be worked out. My gf and I just got off a short North Branch float. We've been testing some things out, trying to find the best fit for the two of us on my little cat.

We could run the narrows. She can walk a few rapids if its high.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> A pre-fest float could be worked out. My gf and I just got off a short North Branch float. We've been testing some things out, trying to find the best fit for the two of us on my little cat.
> 
> We could run the narrows. She can walk a few rapids if its high.


 
Looks like Smokehole Canyon is gonna run and make this an even harder decision for me. I've been trying to catch it for years and it just hasn't worked out.

Hopefully I can get some word from my peeps what they are trying to do and I can commit one way or another asap.

If I make it up to cheatfest I'll have my 14ft roundboat if that helps/ (for her walking?)

Maybe we can work something out....I'll let u know.


----------

